

Don't lead from the bottom line - sunir
http://sunir.org/blog/2011/09/26/dont-lead-from-the-bottom-line/

======
hugacow
Good advice, but imo too often in the world of tech entrepreneurs there is the
justification that all that is needed is a good idea/good leadership and that
money is not important. Now really- what good is there in someone missing out
on their sons and daughters' lives because they are hammering away in the
office on a web application that few will ever use and from the get-go has
almost 0% chance of making any money? The problem today is not people leading
from the bottom line in the tech industry, it is the opposite. Around the
world, people should be dual focused on both providing solutions to advance
humanity and taking care of the employees of that company (and the world
around them), and part of that should involve being a financial success. If
you are spending hours and hours doing something worthless, you are only
contributing to waste. This is not to say that you should just blindly follow
as a sheep and work for a big company. Big companies can often be the essence
of inefficiency, lack of productivity, and lack of vision and direction.
However, throw in some moderation. Business is not just about your great idea.

